# [2013] Mediterranean Cruise



## puckmanfl (Jan 31, 2013)

good morning all...

off the timeshare theme..but need advice from my TUG family....

Considering a Mediterranean cruise for fall (sept october) period... Due to Jewish Holy Days, the late september, early october time period works best...I am looking at the 12 day Princess  barcelona-venice gig on their new flagship Royal Princess

I have 2 concerns...

#1  How is the weather in Italy greek isles this time of year..I have seen mostly good reports...

#2  I have looked at many of the cruise lines...basically there are the 6 star all inclusive types  regent, crystal, seabourn etc... and the still very nice but large Princess, RCL, NCL types...

my travel guru stated that on tis type of journey it is best to pick the itenerary you want and not worry so much about ship and amenities, as these trips are "port" intensive and you are off the boat all day..  For example, Rome you get off at 8 am..take bus/train rome and then do a long day of sightseeing... at night you are wiped out have dinner see show and then to bed!!!

This princess gig starts in barcelona then to monte carlo... a few western italy stops  then to greece, istanbul and back to venice   2 full sea days..which is kind of nicew...

I am openingthe forum to ideas..I have been told that July is way too crowded and hot... we are nt taqking cash drains , this might be best until they are in school...

all advice and experience welcome

p.s  paying $$$ no MR or DC points..

thinking of a few days in Marbella before  cruise  availability for 3 bedrooms is wide open!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2013)

I asked the question about weather for a Mediterranean cruise in this thread a while back in the Europe forum. The consensus was that Sept/Oct is a pretty good time of year to travel.

I would probably also agree about picking the ports over the ship. As long as you go with a quality line (Princess, Carnival, Celebrity), you will be fine. Select based on the ports you most want to see.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 31, 2013)

good morning...


thanks dioxide... I knew you would be first inline....  MALC..looking forward to your comments from "across the pond"..

p.s. dioxide..noticed you changed your GV picture!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> p.s. dioxide..noticed you changed your GV picture!!!!



Yes, updated my avatar to a photo that was taken at Harbour Lake when we were there in November.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't comment on the cruise but as for the weather in September in the area you're visiting it's been perfect for us. We've traveled there twice for a total of about 25 days and I think we only had one or two rainy days. Temps in the 70's and sunny for the rest.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2013)

Sept/Oct is a wonderful time of year in a wonderful part of the world. We've cruised and traveled pretty extensively that neck of the woods. 

Your travel guru is pretty much correct on choosing the ports over the line unless you have status with a cruise line, which from your post it appears you don't. Fwiw, Celebrity is our cruise line of choice, but that new Princess looks very nice. The '6 star ones- Seabourne, Regent, cost about 4X the price and unless unlimited top-shelf booze included is important, that's just about the only difference from a high level (Celebrity calls theirs, Concierge class) cabins with butlers etc. We just go with a fairly high, unobstructed view balcony cabin. They still have the 1000count sheets and the cabin made up 3-4 times a day. We are fairly low maintenance.

Whichever you choose, go to www.cruisecritic.com (the TUG equivalent for cruises) and sign up for the 'Roll Call' for the individual cruise you have selected. You will 'meet' people you will be cruising with. Some will be setting up shore excursions that will cost substantially less than those the cruise line sells. You might find interesting dinner companions and in general get tips and tricks to help you get more from the cruise.

Have fun. I'm a bit envious, but since we did 4 of those last year including 2 TransAtlantics and a 'tall' sailing ship cruise of the W.Med. it will pass for a while.

Jim


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't comment personally, but friends of ours took a Med cruise on Princess early September last year.  I saw their "movie" from the cruise and it looked spectacular.  Most they had to use was a sweater or light jacket.

Have you ever been on the Cruise Critic website?  They have a discussion board section similar to TUG.  Folks there dissect every aspect of cruising similar to what folks do on timesharing on TUG.  They have forums by geography and cruise line.

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/


----------



## cbdmvci (Jan 31, 2013)

*Don't do it.*

Cruising the Carribbean makes sense.  Most islands are shopping streets and beaches.

But cruising in Europe makes no sense.  No enough time to see all there is to see at each stop.  Even every Greek island has incredible stuff to see ... but, often, on the other side of the island from the cruise port and shopping street.

Greek islands are very easy to do with ferries and/or short flights and 2-4 nights in a hotel or guest house.  Greek mainland has many great 3 or 4 day upscale bus tours.

Italy is very easy to drive from city to city, with 3 to 4 night stays in each city.

Don't cruise Europe.  Cruise the Carribbean.


----------



## tynian16 (Jan 31, 2013)

I would generally agree with the above post stating that you should cruise the Caribbean, not Europe.

However, I did a Mediterranean cruise for my honeymoon and it is a fabulous way to get a taste of many cities and then decide where you want to go back and immerse yourself and where you never need to see again.  

For instance, I would love to go back to Barcelona and Florence but don't need to see Marseilles or Venice again.

Just my two cents.

Brian


----------



## Swice (Jan 31, 2013)

*I say GO!*

We have traveled in Europe on land and sea.    There are advantages and disadvantages to both.

Yes, some of the Greek islands are easy to get to by ferry, etc.    But the truth is, I really don't have the money or time to go to spend one week on each island.    A cruise is a fantastic way to sample and get a flavor.    Yes, of course there are places where you wish you had more time to explore... but there will also be other places where you'll be glad you're not spending more time and money there!   

Here is my cruise report from this past summer.   Obviously it is written for the benefit of people who are thinking about that specific cruise.   But scroll down and you'll find information about some of the ports you may visit.

http://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=105784


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 31, 2013)

good morning....

have made decision to go.... need advice on weather, cruise lines, ports, excursions etc... I appreciate all of the input!!!

I love this place...

can anyone compare and contrast fall v. summer..

does anyone have experience on the so called "luxury" lines  regent , crystal etc...my travel guru told me that the main benefit with these lines is they have 700 passengers in contrast to 3000 thus making embarkation and disembarkation a lot easier...this does matter on a port intensive cruise...

my thought is to stay with princess on this cruise  as it is port intensive and cruise the luxury later in the carribean...some other year


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 31, 2013)

cbdmvci said:


> Cruising the Carribbean makes sense.  Most islands are shopping streets and beaches.
> 
> But cruising in Europe makes no sense.  No enough time to see all there is to see at each stop.  Even every Greek island has incredible stuff to see ... but, often, on the other side of the island from the cruise port and shopping street.
> 
> ...



Having done both more than once, I whole heartedly DISAGREE. The Caribbean is crowded, overdone and has so many cruise line owned stores it's more like an outdoor shopping mall.

We've done two med cruises. One 7 night RT out of Barcelona and one 13 night out of Barcelona. Both were early October sailings. We consider both some of the best cruises we've taken and that includes Eastern/Western Caribbean as well as Northbound and Inside Passage Alaskan cruises. We'd do it again in a heartbeat and would do the med 10 times over before hitting the overcrowded tourist ports of the Caribbean.

October weather was fine for the most part. Light jacket weather. Crowds were light as it's not high season. Be aware October can be rainy season in Venice and the sidewalks can be flooded. Occasionally you might miss a port due to wind/weather. Out of a total of 21 nights we missed one port of call and that was Marseilles, which we were told is often missed that time of year due to high winds and tricky harbor. 

This is very much a port intensive cruise. Pretty much every port day is a full day. By the time we'd get back to the ship all we wanted to do was get a little something for dinner and get some sleep. This is the ultimate buffet of history IMHO. You get to see a little bit of everything. The big propblem can be trying to see and do everything. You just can't do it all in one trip. Pick what's of most interest to you and stick with that. We attempted to see Florence AND Pisa in one day. It was to much. In hind sight we probably should have picked one and skipped the other. The second cruise, we returned to Pisa and skipped Florence. It was a much more relaxing day. 

If you're trip ends in Venice, I'd recommend spending at least one additional night there, two if you can swing it. Venice is the one port my wife wants to return too and spend a full week. Personally, I'd love to spend a week or more in Rome as well. 

I'm enviouse you're planning this cruise and wish we were going again. We're thinking of a return to Alaska in 2014 to see how my wife's gut takes cruising after her illness a year ago. Things are finally settling down that it might be time to be adventerous again and the waters of the inside passge are like sailing on a lake. It'd be a good opportunity to see how she'll handle the ships food. If she does well, then a return for another med cruise could be in our future. We absolutely LOVED the med and all her ports. It was a wonderful experience.

FWIW, we sailed on Royal Caribbean. I'm not certain it matters what cruise line your on. We didn't really spend a great deal of time on the ship.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> have made decision to go.... need advice on weather, cruise lines, ports, excursions etc... I appreciate all of the input!!!
> can anyone compare and contrast fall v. summer..
> does anyone have experience on the so called "luxury" lines  regent , crystal etc...my travel guru told me that the main benefit with these lines is they have 700 passengers in contrast to 3000 thus making embarkation and disembarkation a lot easier...this does matter on a port intensive cruise...
> my thought is to stay with princess on this cruise  as it is port intensive



I can't overemphasize that cruise info is best gathered on a cruise specific website, not a timeshare site. You just want too much info to cover it all here. But that said, here's my quick and dirty take.

Fall is better than Summer. Better weather- even though the sea moderates the climate and it's pretty nice all year. In Summer there are HUGE crowds and long lines at museums and attractions. You'll think every American kid with a backpack is there and in your way.

Less passengers is better than more, but in large cities like Barca, Florence, Rome, Venice, Athens, you won't notice the difference. It's the small ports that the smaller ships can get into that it does. Our WindStar Med cruise last fall had 124 passengers. It was like a private yacht. Otoh, on smaller ships, you don't have the 'Las Vegas' style shows you'll see on Celebrity or Princess or RCCL. (imo don't go NCL or Carnival but that's a different thread by itself) So it's partly a trade-off.

The E. Med is port intensive and if you try to 'do-it-all', you'll be exhausted and have to go on vacation to recuperate. It's a loong way from the ports into the cities (to Rome or Florence over an hour). Pace yourself.

If you don't have a tux, you can rent one from the cruise line. Or don't sweat it. You'll see lots of men in sport jackets and no one will say anything.

Anyway check out Cruise Critic. I know you love it here, but honestly the you'll get better info there- and it's searchable so you can find what you want without asking 'noobie' questions.

Jim


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 31, 2013)

Do it.  But I would suggest late September while the weather is a little warmer than October, but not too hot.  

We"ll be doing the 7-nite Royal Caribbean Eastern Mediterranean cruise from Venice to the Greek Isles and back, in May of 2014 for our 30th wedding anniversary.

My question is: Are you committed to Princess and why?  The 12-nite Princess cruise starts at $2300 ($3000 for a balcony), where-as the comparable 12-nite Royal Caribbean cruise starts at $1600 ($2200 for a balcony).  The reviews on Cruse Critic seem slightly better for Royal Caribbean, although very comparable/close.  The difference in savings could be applied toward a cabin upgrade and/or shore excursions.  Make sure you get a balcony.


http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1551866

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1541030

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/


Once you know the names of the ships that you might be on, check out Cruise-Critic and YouTube for specific reviews, pictures, and videos.


If your going fall of 2013, book ASAP, before prices continue to rise (the prices I stated are September 2013 prices). 


Lastly, for Venice, check out the Hilton Molino Stucky, which is where we will spend our 3-nites in Venice before we leave port:

http://www.molinostuckyhilton.com/?WT.srch=1

Check out YouTube for videos.


----------



## GregT (Jan 31, 2013)

Puck, take lots of pics and share them!!   Sounds like a great trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## 22go (Jan 31, 2013)

We went a 13 day Med. cruise about 4 years ago on Celebrity in Sept.- Oct. We usually travel on Princess but at the time we liked the itinerary better on the Celebrity. We personally thought the 2 lines were similar in many aspects.

On our own we started with 2 days in Rome, 2 days in Florence and 2 days in Venice  (Eurostar) and then we started the cruise in Venice and ended in Barcelona. We spent 3 more days in Barcelona then flew to Madrid for 2 days and finally to Marbella for a week at Marriott Playa Andalucia.

I know most people can not be away for that long but spending a day at the beginning and end of the cruise is great if you can do it. We disinbarked in Barcelona and  most people went right home therefore not really seeing Barcelona.

I can not recommend Cruise Critic enough. We joined the roll call and met groups looking for people to complete their privately booked tours. Since you email back and forth you get to know them before the cruise. No money was exchanged until the beginning of the tour. We never took a tour with the cruise line but did all private tours with the people we met and it was terrific. There was no waiting to leave the ship at each port because we were not in the lounge waiting for our cruise line tour to assemble. We just left the ship and met our group on shore. Very easy. One thing to remember is that the cruise line can not deny you the right to disembark and force you to gather with their tour groups.

This was a very active cruise itinerary but we saw a great deal and loved every minute. Good luck but do go!!!!!

We took a Baltic Cruise with Princess this past August and also loved it!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 31, 2013)

good morning...

In response to "am i committed to Princess and why?"  

here is the answer and you will all laugh at me....

I am 52 years old.  Went to college at 16 yrs old in Phliadelphia (U of penn) being an awkward teenager 2 years younger than everyone else, spent some lonely weekend nights watching the quakers play hoops at the Palestra.  Spent lots of time watching TV and studying Friday nights...

In 1978 ABC debuted a new show called "love boat"..at the time princess had 2 ships (now 30) and cruising was thought to be a hobby for diletantes!!!  This show put cruising on the map!!!  I said back then I wanted to go on a "princess cruise" with captain stubing and the crew..

In 2010 went to Alaska on Princess and I loved it... the rest is history!!!

the magic of marketing at its best!!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> In 1978 ABC debuted a new show called "love boat".....This show put cruising on the map!!!  I said back then I wanted to go on a "princess cruise" with captain stubing and the crew..



As good a reason as any. In that case, like timesharing, or flying the airlines, stick with them, learn their system and routes and ships. You'll get perks not available to one-time, bargain hunting cruisers.

P.S. Lots of cruisers say the same thing.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 31, 2013)

tynian16 said:


> I would love to go back to Barcelona and Florence but don't need to see Marseilles or Venice again.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Brian



Ha ha, no-one ever needs to see Marseilles twice! 

To me, October is the perfect time for exploring.  The weather will still be warm but not as warm as September which can be quite hot in the southern Mediterranean.  I really wouldn't fancy traipsing around Rome or Athens during September, I did it in August and I wouldn't recommend it.  I've never cruised around Europe as there's no point when air fees are relatively cheap so I can't comment there apart from if I was making my decision on which tour to opt for I would base it on the city visits rather than the ship and amenities.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 31, 2013)

ignore your travel guru

seadream = 100 pax and best regarded
small seabourn = 200 pax
they include tipping, alcohol, possibly caviar still

ms europa = 400 pax but highest berlitz rating and regarded like seadream
the world / residensea = condos

i had good experience on small seabourn and bad experience on midsize silversea

you might consider doing your own excursions 
if you happen to go to montenegro you might also consider dining reservation at aman sveti stefan


----------



## CashEddie (Jan 31, 2013)

Puck, 

I took my wife on a surprise 9 day Med cruise in October 2011.  As all have said, the weather is beautiful during that time of year.  

Just so you know: Princess, Carnival, Holland America, (I want to say Seaborn) are all owned by the same parent company (http://www.worldsleadingcruiselines.com/).  Personally I wouldn't spend the extra cash on the luxury brands because as others said, these are port intensive cruises and you are not going to be spending alot of time on the ship/in cabin.  

We did the Carnival Magic when it was still in Europe a week before it made its trans Atlantic voyage over to Galviston, Texas.  The ship was beautiful, food was good, ports were amazing.  We had a special treat of being able to see My. Stromboli which is an active volcano in the middle of the Med when we left Sicily.  Its best viewed at night and we saw the a spectacular eruption while passing by.  


You will have a wonderful time.  Do not make the mistake we made flying in on the day of.  Pad at least a day before and after so you are not exhausted when you arrive.  Doing the over night flight into Barcelona from east coast, we had enough time to get to port but we were just drained.  We did take on extra day at the end and toured Barcelona.  

Also, if you want a balcony room, I would check prices and see what they are coming in at now.  If expensive now, you can book inside and wait until a few days before cruise and its a good chance they will call you with an offer to upgrade to balcony at a good price.  But if a balcony is important to you (and I suggest you have one at least once for a cruise) then you may just want to lock it in now and now chance it.  Let us know what you decide and the ports of call.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 31, 2013)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> ignore your travel guru
> 
> seadream = 100 pax and best regarded
> small seabourn = 200 pax
> ...



Puck is a big Princess Cruise-line fan.


Just pick your date:

http://www.princess.com/find/cruise...&duration=&tourdur=&orderBy=&filterBy=&order=


Also recommend a copy of Rick Steve's Venice 2013, I've got mine for Venice & Rome:

http://www.amazon.com/Rick-Steves-V...1359663938&sr=8-1&keywords=rick+steves+venice


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 31, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> have made decision to go.... need advice on weather, cruise lines, ports, excursions etc... I appreciate all of the input!!!
> 
> ...



Puck, 
  Five years ago we were going to do the same cruise for our 35th anniversary.  My travel guru talked me out of it as she said many of the places on the itinerary are not actual ports and you spend more time traveling to get to the sights than actually seeing them.  Instead we booked, through her, the most incredible trip ever.  We flew from the US to Milan and then to Venice.  We spent 5 nights at the Gritti Palace hotel in a suite overlooking the Grand Canal.  Venice is amazing and  we were able to spend time in the Jewish section of the city--where I bought some wonderful art work.  We then took a train to  Florence.  We spent 4 nights there at the Gallery Hotel Art, which is owned by the Ferragamo family.  It is near the Pionte Vecchio.  From Florence we rented a car and drove to the Italian Riviera.  We have been to Southern Italy and Rome many times so we only went places where we have never gone or had not spent much time in.  We went to the Italian Riviera for 5 nights--we stayed in Santa Margherita Ligure at the Hotel Miramare.  From there we took day trips to Portofino.  We then drove to Nice and spent 5 nights there.  We stayed at the Palais de Mediterranee.  We took day trips Monte Carlo, St Paul de Vence--where Marc Chagell is buried.  It is a wonderful place.  In all we were gone almost 3 weeks.  My husband was nervous about being away from his practice for so long,  but everyone lived and we had a fantastic time.  I am very glad we took the suggestion of our travel guru.  We were also very lucky--she booked us into suites the entire trip and she made a big deal of our anniversary--then so did the hotels!  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 31, 2013)

We did a Mediterranean cruise on Sea Dream a few years ago and it was a once-in-a-lifetime experience, probably never to be afforded again without another real estate boom.  Great for couples, not so much for kids plus you'd never want to spend that kind of money on kids who would be bored on that type of ship anyway.  However, it was nice to be pampered for 2 weeks, unlimited fabulous champagne, having someone spritz you by the pool in the hot sun.  You can go shopping with the chef in port which was a lot of fun.  Ahh - those were the days.   I'm not a land-tour person.  I would absolutely hate to have to pack up every day and be on the bus to the next stop and a new hotel.  I only have the patience for about a 4-hour tour per day - short attention span.

I want to do the Greek Islands in 2014 and have been checking prices, looking for something cheaper, but still like smaller ships like Windstar, which isn't too expensive.  I received a brochure, though, from  Regent Seven Seas the other day and the prices didn't seem that bad when you added it all up - all inclusive, includes airfare and all land tours are included.

The one problem however with smaller ships is sometimes some corporate group comes along, books the whole ship and you get a cancellation from the cruise line.  That has happened twice on previous trips that I've booked for Greece - big disappointment.  Luckily I hadn't made airline reservations.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 31, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> In response to "am i committed to Princess and why?"
> 
> ...



That was Princess Cruise lines? I always thought it was Carnival. In the end I guess it doesn't matter since Princess is under the Carnival cororate structure anyway.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 31, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> 
> thanks dioxide... I knew you would be first inline....  MALC..looking forward to your comments from "across the pond"..
> ...



Well since you ask - currently just risen from bed in sunny Thailand at the JW Khao Lak. A couple of observations from someone who is a cruise newbie as of last year.

1. The weather should be fine at that time of year but there are never any guarantees with the weather these days.

2. Marbella to Barcellona is a flight - might be an issue.

3. What your guru says about the boat not being important on a tour intensive cruise, sounds to me like saying that the hotel or TS unit is not important since you will be out all day - to me the boat and the onboard facilities would be paramount. After our first cruise last year we made a decision for the one we take this year - no inclusive tours - we will do our own thing since the tours were overpriced and over rated (IMHO).

Off to PBC on Monday.

Have a great trip but make sure the boat has the best facilities. Being Brits we are fans of P&O after only one cruise.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 31, 2013)

good evening...

I think that I misrepresented muy guru.  For this cruise we were debating the 6 star lines Regent, Crystakl etc..v. the very nice lines  Princess, NCL, RCCL.  The point was that on  a very port intensive cruise with lots odf time off the boat..it may not be cost effective to have all of these luxuries when I will be off the boat often...

I did a cost analysis on Princess v.regent keepiung in mind Regent is all inclusive...  I get 10 days on regent on a barcelona-venice run  with coach air.. for about the same as my out the door cost with princess including BUSINESS air...

I like the princess itinerary better, get 2 more days, more visits, can do travel on my own or customize excursions where on regent I am locked into theirs because I have already paid for them....  I also very much prefer BUSINESS air...

There is no question that a nicer ship is better but it may add 5-10K to my trip for 2 less days...


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 31, 2013)

Lots of great ships! Just stay away from Costa!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 31, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Sept/Oct is a wonderful time of year in a wonderful part of the world. We've cruised and traveled pretty extensively that neck of the woods.
> 
> Your travel guru is pretty much correct on choosing the ports over the line unless you have status with a cruise line, which from your post it appears you don't. Fwiw, Celebrity is our cruise line of choice, but that new Princess looks very nice. The '6 star ones- Seabourne, Regent, cost about 4X the price and unless unlimited top-shelf booze included is important, that's just about the only difference from a high level (Celebrity calls theirs, Concierge class) cabins with butlers etc. We just go with a fairly high, unobstructed view balcony cabin. They still have the 1000count sheets and the cabin made up 3-4 times a day. We are fairly low maintenance.
> 
> ...


www.cruisecritic.com is a fantastic resourse.  We recently returned from Caribbean cruise and had the opportunity to meet with other Cruise Critics during the cruise as well.  

DW and I enjoy both timesharing and cruising.  We have now done six cruises using HGVC points, including a European cruise.  Holland America, Royal Caribbean, Celebrity, and Princess all have excellent tours at each destination.  Your meals are covered by the cruise ship ticket.  If you find a location you want to visit again for a longer period of time, you are certainly free to do so on a hotel or time share vacation at a later date.  There are also excellent river boat cruises in Europe available if you wish to visit multiple inland cities.  A European river cruise is on our dream list.  We have seen the Rhine River and The Danube River via a land tour.  Packing an unpacking all the time is not very relaxing IMHO.  The next time I see those rivers, I want to be on a river cruise.


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 1, 2013)

good morning

just registered for the forums at cruise critic... I hope they can handle good ol puck! over there...

I close this with a Princess trivia question... please no cheating!!!!

In the "Love Boat" TV series...  Capt Stubing was played by Gavin McLeod (for give spelling errors) and "Doc" was played by Bernie Koppel.  Each of these fine actors was a supporting character in a major comedy series that proceded Love Boat.  Please name the character and the series....

Hint Koppel was in the "60's", McLeod in the 70's (this show was more famous) and is generally regarded as a TV classic...The 60's show was generally more "cult" but did have a "die-hard" following....


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 1, 2013)

Forget those mega ships with limited ports of call and vanilla experiences.

Try the AMARULA SUN in the Mediterranean for fall/winter or virgin-islands for the summer.  Plan your own trip, itinerary, ports of call, eat your favorite food prepared by 5-star chef, and drink the best imported wine on board.

http://www.virgin-islands-charter-y...ean_luxury_crewed_yacht_charter_vacation.html

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 1, 2013)

good morning

Fractional...

off to dentist...  will check it out when I get home!!!!


no answers yet to the trivia question....

another hint..

Gavin Macleod was on EVERY single episode (168) in all...

no cheating!!!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Feb 1, 2013)

I hate being this old.  Bernie was  Siegfried in Get Smart (loved that show!) and Gavin was Murray on Mary Tyler Moore Show (also great).  Of course I was very, very young then.


----------



## dhole (Feb 1, 2013)

*Just Do It.*

We did a 12 night Venice to Barcelona cruise on the Brand New Carnival Breeze last year in late August-Early September.  Flew into Venice 2 days early and stayed at the Boscolo Venezia (Marriott Autograph Collection) on points. It was the French Embassy in the 1500's! and is far away from the normal tourist areas.  Free breakfast for Platinum elites.  A whole different view of Venice, small restaurants, quiet canals, but only a vaporrato (water bus) away from the hoards.  Private tour to Murano Glass from the hotel and very relaxing.  Venice is much different after dark and very enjoyable.  I would concur about the ports rather than the ship, although we enjoyed the Breeze and it's new less gaudy decor. 

I would also highly recommend visting Cruise Critic and think about arranging your own excursions rather than the ships.  We did that all the way and found that having a group of 8 with a driver and a van, gave us much more time to tour and complete control over the itinery.  There are a few different tour operators which you will find on Cruise Critic.  Since we had 4 people, we just posted our excursions there and found 4 more folks to join us.  Don't believe the issue or "not back to the ship in time" ploy.  NOT AN ISSUE EVER. 
We did not ride a bus anywhere on our cruise and could stop when we wanted to and in fact had mostly the same preople with us and saw much more than the cruise lines advertised tours.  

This was our first cruise on Carnival but given the time of year and location, 
raucous partying was not an issue that we observed.  Now that the Breeze is in the Caribbean, it appears that has changed.  Carnival builds and modifies theri ships in Italy so the first season for new ones is always the mediterrean.  This year the Carnival Legend will sail across, be totaly remodeled and emerge as the Sunshine and ply the Mediterrean next summer.
We paid just over $1000 for a balcony cabin and used miles for first class flights over and back.  Wouldn't trade the trip for anything and now can watch Rick Steves Shows and say "We were there".  DO IT!


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 1, 2013)

good afternoon....

Suzanne...you rock!!!!  well done...Looks like its almost done...just have to get final approval from the DW..will work on her at the Lightning game tonight!!!

The Bolts are back baby and looking good!!!

Sue ..thanks for not moving this to the Europe forum... i wanted input from my TUG family....the crew that knows the puckster best!!!

http://www.sitcomsonline.com/boards/showthread.php?t=14397

above is link discussing all of the guest stars on love boat  looks like Charo and Audra lindley were the most frequent guest stars!!!


----------



## cmh (Feb 1, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> I think that I misrepresented muy guru.  For this cruise we were debating the 6 star lines Regent, Crystakl etc..v. the very nice lines  Princess, NCL, RCCL.  The point was that on  a very port intensive cruise with lots odf time off the boat..it may not be cost effective to have all of these luxuries when I will be off the boat often...
> 
> ...



I'm a loyal past cruiser of Princess too - Eastern & West Caribbean, Mexico and Alaska, and we've been thinking about a Princess Mediterranean cruise and/or a river cruise on the Rhine or Danube.

Tell me, did you do the Business air via Princess or on your own?


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 1, 2013)

good evening,,,,

haven't signed on the dotted line yet but about too...

with the princess $500 pp off airfare sale (ends 2/15) Coach from tampa-barcelona and return from venice-tampa is $432/pp  Business is $3100 for same...  the return has 2 stops...  for $5400 difference I will sit in coach and spend the $$$ on a couple of nights pre cruise and some nice private excursions.... 

I look at it this way..difference in coach v. business $5400  40 hours flying between both of us..$135/hr... in the new tax bracket i would have to make $200 to clear $135.  I will sit in a tight chair for $200/hr..

my travel guru states they can't touch Princess for air discounts...


----------



## Bnov (Feb 1, 2013)

Puck,

DW and I were in Turkey and Greece in early October last year.  Our trip included a short cruise.  The weather was perfect, the seas calm, and the ports were much more enjoyable than any of the Caribbean ports we have been to.  Enjoy a great trip!


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 2, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening,,,,
> 
> haven't signed on the dotted line yet but about too...
> 
> ...



That's a great price on airfare.  I'll be using our US Airways points when we fly to Italy next year.

I prefer to book my cruises directly with the cruise lines.  You'll be assigned one person to talk with.  You can periodically go online and check prices.  Depending upon the cruise line, if the price does drop you either get a price reduction or a cabin upgrade.

Have you checked out the AFT Balcony cabins?  I've heard great things about them, so we're going to try them on our Med. cruise.

Also, since you've sailed Princess before, do you get any returning customer benefits?  I know Carnival (the owner of Princess) offers some benefits.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning all...
> 
> off the timeshare theme..but need advice from my TUG family....
> 
> ...


Puck, I disagree strongly with the advice some are giving here to not worry much about the cruise line.  I think the line is very important even for a port-intensive cruise.  We have something like 250 sea days so I consider myself something of an expert when it comes to cruises.  The problem is that the same cruise line is not the "best" for all people.  Having said all that, I suggest you look closely at Holland America.  It is our favorite line and reading your posts here I think our tastes and expectations are quite similar.  It is a much more upscale experience than Carnival, for example, and it is more economical than the likes of Regent, Crystal and Silversea. I do not think you would be disappointed.


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 3, 2013)

good morning....

my education continues... Thanks for the cruise critic website... have learned some new stuff... I don't find it quite as user friendly as TUG however.. but I am a newbie over there...

I have done some exploring with regards to the "princess air" and air sea packages in general.  These seem to be sort of a bizzare "bait/switch" deals..

I have learned the following...

the air portion of a "discount" cannot be transferred to the cruise if you don't use the air!! IOW..If I booked a cruise from Florida (driving distance for me) that came with a discount on air it woulds not be relevant for me...

The price of the air quoted is not "fixed" until the final payment  60 days prior to ddeaprture, thus it can change...usually higher...

these cruise booked airfares tend to be inconvenient with mult stopovers.  My quoted $432 fare include an overnight in the London airport.  There is a reasonable chance I will nix the air sea package and do air on my own with FF miles or $$$.  I really want to save my FF's for Hawaii 2014 as i get coach round trip to Europe for 130K delta miles but I get first Class to Hawaii for same miles (the hawaii flight is longer but is U.S.)

I found a very reasonable $1100  Tampa-Barcelona   venice-Tampa  run on delta..with 1 stop  and good layovers. Think it would just be best to pay an extra $1000 and have a very nice travel plan.. we will arrive in Barcelona  a full 2 days early...

now that I am not tied in to "princess" because of the air fare discount.  I am going to look at some other lines including Holland as above

I am committed to late September, early October cruise


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 3, 2013)

good morning...

The verdict is in....

DW on board...

I reviewed all of the cruises in my area in the late September time frame!!!   Looked at some fine cruises lines including Boca's Holland America.  Have decided on the Princess Grand Mediterranean gig 9/27-10/9, arriving in Barcelona a few days early.  I am very comfy sailing on Princess (please see link to my Alaska gig 2010)  

http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/Travel/Alaska-A-Z/24217504_7pzjzt

Only issues left   ..My air v. Princess Air...

Most probably will cancel HHI at GO 7/21-7/27.  even for me Atlantis, HHI and Europe is over the top for 4 month stretch..can take these 3400 DC points and bank to 2014...for the grand Hawaii trip with the Gregster!!!!


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 3, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> The verdict is in....
> 
> ...



Hey Puck, 

You will have a great time.  I just checked out your itinerary and it looks great.  A few suggestions at various ports:

1. When you get to Rome (Civitavecchia), you can take the train into Rome from a terminal that is near the port.  It will save you some Euros.  It will be a quicker trip then taking the bus.  This would be a good alternative if you are doing the "Rome on your own" excursion through the cruise line.  Essentially the "on your own" excusion is a bus that takes you to a central part of Rome and drops you off and picks you back up at certain time.  

2. When you get to Naples, consider hiring a private taxi.  He/She will have various options to take you on a breathtaking tour of the Amalfi Coast.  The good thing about the private taxi is that they will stop at any place you want to go on the route.  There are some very nice overlooks with awesome views.  The other thing is that you dont have to deal with 40+ other people on a bus and having to wait on people being late, etc.  Price is cheaper than doing one of the excursions from the cruise line.  

3. When you get to Venice, purchase a day pass for the water taxi.  You have unlimited usage for the water taxis that take you to different islands.  BE SURE TO GET A MAP OF VENICE!  Its very easy to get turned around, lots of the street names are the same.  

As others suggested, get a good travel guide like Rick Steve's books.  I like how gives you the nitty gritty details and how to maximize your time in a place given the fact that you can't see and do it all.  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 3, 2013)

*Some Picks from Italy 2008 Trip*

Here are pics from our trip to Italy in 2008.  Rome was our home base and we took the train to Venice and stayed 3 days.  This was our anniversary trip.

*Italy 2008 *

Day 1

Day 2

Day 3

Day 4

Day 5

Day 6

Day 7

Day 8

I need to organize the ones from our Med cruise from 2011 and I will post those as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2013)

It will be a very nice trip. Very port intensive and you will be exhausted if you don't pace yourself. Been there, done that on a lesser trip. But we are a bit older than you. Here's the vacationstogo Fast Deal # to look it up. 26346. Once you get a deposit laid down for it, join the CC Roll Call for that departure and the planning really starts. We've been to all those ports, so if you feel the need for personal guidance, feel free to ask. It'll be fun.

Jim


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 3, 2013)

good afternoon...

What a nice little thread this has become... Fractional..I looked at those samll yachts and they look great.  It cost me $1500 to charter Pirates Penny in St. Thomas (a 42 ft power boat) for an 8 hr. day sail!!! I can only imagine what these yachts would cost me!!!

I will look forward to all of the advice... 

check out my princess link pictures from the Alaska cruise..I think the spankin' new Royal Princess will rock!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2013)

One thing to consider: Princess' bring on-board alcohol policy. I don't know it, but DO know Celebrity's. 2 bottles of wine per cabin at embarkation. No booze. At subsequent stops, bring it on and it will be confiscated and returned to you at the last day of the cruise. If you and the spouse are not side by side boarding, security won't know who is with whom, so they will cut you some slack. I usually bring the allowed bottles and a box or two for in-cabin consumption. In Barcelona, there is a great wine shop in La Boqueria market on Las Ramblas. They have good European (mostly Spanish- no surprise) wines and some ' better' boxed wines (the boxes don't 'read' as bottles while they go through the scanners) on hand at decent prices. Remember on the ship, a glass of wine will be $7.50 minimum with 15% added for a gratuity. $30+15% in the dining room for a cheap bottle of Menage-a-Troix.

If the above is of no interest to you please disregard.

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 3, 2013)

I am so glad u r going to spend time in Barcelona...we have done two 14 day transatlantic  cruises with Disney when they were repositioning their ship. The second time we went 4 days early to spend time in Barcelona.

Excellent Tour guide...Jose Soler.   http://www.pepitotours.com/
Used him both times, have his beautiful book. Peeps from the DIS board set up the various trips.
Do not stay at the Ren in Barcelona. Bad Location 30+ minute ride into town We splurged and stayed at the Le Meridien on Las Ramblas - great location where u can walk to almost everything and near the HOHO Bus
http://deals.lemeridien.com/Le-meridien-Barcelona-Hotel-1931/so.htm?PS=LGEN_AA_DNAD_CBNG_TPRP

Have fun!



puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> The verdict is in....
> 
> ...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 3, 2013)

We cruised the Med in 2007 with Disney and the Baltics in 2010.  We loved it even though the port days were short.   Before our Baltics cruise we spent 5 days in London.   Anyways, I highly recommend hiring a private guide in each port rather than try to do it on your own or using the ship excursions.   The private guides are excellent and provide lots of information.  You can even do a small group of people on one tour.  You can go to cruise critic and sign up to be on the roll call to find others who want to get a guide as well.  This cuts down on a the costs.   Summer is super hot in the Med.   One thing to remember is that many places did not have air conditioning like here in the States.  We were in the Sistene Chapel in Rome and there was no A/C.   We ate a lot of Gelato.  Another reason to cruise is that is much more affordable with a family of 4.  Hotel rooms in Europe are built only for 2 people.  So, it becomes cost prohibitive to rent a hotel room.  Plus, with kids the food is always an issue so, we liked that the cruise offered food they are familiar with.  Good luck..


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 4, 2013)

CashEddie said:


> Hey Puck,
> 
> You will have a great time.  I just checked out your itinerary and it looks great.  A few suggestions at various ports:
> 
> ...


Here's what I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/Streetwise-Ve...d=1359993896&sr=8-4&keywords=venice+water+map

Along with one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Rick-Steves-V...94181&sr=1-1&keywords=rick+steves+venice+2013


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2013)

One of the most enjoyable things about Venice is just wandering the walkways (there are no streets) and getting lost and discovering hidden piazzas and shops and restaurants. If it's important for you to find something, any local will happily point you in the right direction. The population of residents is relatively small these days, and they are all very aware of the importance of tourism, so they are uniformly helpful.

A vaporetto pass is handy fo getting from one end of the island to the other and out to Murano and Burano. Rick Steves has some videos of Venice (and other Italian and Spanish destinations) that narrate a vaporetto ride from one end of the Grand Canal to the other in more-or-less real time. Free from i-tunes or RickSteves.com. for your iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2013)

This entire thread should probably be transplanted to the Europe forum and not on the Marriott forum..... Jim


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 4, 2013)

good afternoon...

I thanked Sue for not moving it there... wanted the input from my Marriott family!!!!

perhaps it's time to close this one!!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> I thanked Sue for not moving it there... wanted the input from my Marriott family!!!!



It's your thread, but at this stage, it would be able to gather more input from interested people and I'm sure your 'Marriott family' will be able to follow it.

Just my $.02 worth toward keeping the Marriott forum about Marriott.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 4, 2013)

_Note about the thread being reported, to get it moved_ - many regulars on various TUG boards have made similar requests to keep their semi-offtopic threads on the boards where they're most active, usually because they're looking for input from the folks with whom they've already formed a connection.  The logic is that people who are familiar with each other will consider known personality traits/quirks when responding.

I don't generally have a problem with the requests as long as the threads don't go off into Neverland introducing major topics that have nothing to do with the OP.  If this thread starts generating input from many non-Marriott board regulars and morphs into something that Puck didn't intend, I'll be happy to move it or close it at Puck's request.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> One of the most enjoyable things about Venice is just wandering the walkways (there are no streets) and getting lost and discovering hidden piazzas and shops and restaurants. If it's important for you to find something, any local will happily point you in the right direction. The population of residents is relatively small these days, and they are all very aware of the importance of tourism, so they are uniformly helpful.
> 
> A vaporetto pass is handy fo getting from one end of the island to the other and out to Murano and Burano. Rick Steves has some videos of Venice (and other Italian and Spanish destinations) that narrate a vaporetto ride from one end of the Grand Canal to the other in more-or-less real time. Free from i-tunes or RickSteves.com. for your iPad or iPhone.


You can also use the water-taxi/vaporetto to get to/from the train-station and also to/from the cruise ship port.  

If you stay at the Hilton Molino Stucky, they have their own water shuttle that can take you to/from the hotel.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 4, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> _Note about the thread being reported, to get it moved_ - many regulars on various TUG boards have made similar requests to keep their semi-offtopic threads on the boards where they're most active, usually because they're looking for input from the folks with whom they've already formed a connection.  The logic is that people who are familiar with each other will consider known personality traits/quirks when responding.
> 
> I don't generally have a problem with the requests as long as the threads don't go off into Neverland introducing major topics that have nothing to do with the OP.  If this thread starts generating input from many non-Marriott board regulars and morphs into something that Puck didn't intend, I'll be happy to move it or close it at Puck's request.


Well since we haven't mentioned Marriott in a while, there is a Marriott hotel in Venice, that I know nothing about:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/vceak-boscolo-venezia-autograph-collection/

Only 297 Euro/nite ($401)


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a friend who takes two long cruises a year.  Each one is between $12000 to $15000 for two people.  The first one this year leaves Texas late April and goes to Singapore, etc. over 41 days.  The second one this year leaves London late August for a Baltic 32 day cruise.  Nice...but I can't imagine being on a boat that long.  He said if you try an extended cruise once you'll never take short ones again.  

The real problem I have with cruises is the rush rush to tour in places that need a number of days to 'feel'.  I also like taking my time to be my own tour guide or to hire one for us exclusively.

My daughter as taken 4 of Rick Steve's tours...Paris, London, Rome, Barcelona-Madrid...and loved them.  They're each 7 days in less than luxurious hotels but the benefits are excellent tours, most meals, and about 20 very nice people.  She can't imagine seeing them in only one day each, but feels quick visits to a lot of places will help you decide which ones to go back to for more time.

You're in for a great time.

Brian


----------



## GregT (Feb 4, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> My daughter as taken 4 of Rick Steve's tours...




Puck,

Sounds like a great trip -- do post those pictures!

I'm always happy when I see Rick Steves mentioned -- he taught German at University of San Diego High School, and my brother took four years of German from him.  Herr Steves is a wonderful man, and I'm happy he's found this new role in life!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 5, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon....
> 
> Suzanne...you rock!!!! well done...Looks like its almost done...just have to get final approval from the DW..will work on her at the Lightning game tonight!!!
> 
> ...


 Love reading this thread and would love to go cruising too but the other half doesn't.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like a wonderful trip! We did a few European cruises in the late '90"s, when RCCL first started doing them. We've wondered if there were hassles getting on and off now that the ships are bigger. We did a lot of cruising when the kids were teens, but have yet to be on one of the mega ships.

A couple of suggestions- a few days in Barcelona is a great idea. We did 3 after the cruise and it was perfect to see the city. We stayed in the Hotel des Artes and the port location was beautiful, but we're going back about 15 years. 

I'd love a cruise from or to Venice- its such a beautiful city. Maybe I'm partial because I love the glass, but there's no way I'd go there and not spend a few days there. Loved Barcelona, but if I had to choose I'd opt for a few days in Venice. My DH would never get away with not staying there a few days  of course, the last time we were there was right before 9/11, and it was a lot easier to take on extra and heavy carry on baggage. Let's just say there were 5 of us and to this day we don't know how we managed to carry our purchases on. If your wife loves glassware ( or you do) definitely a day is not enough time there. Even if you don't, it's fascinating to see how it's made and then Venice itself is beautiful and romantic. The Jewish quarters is old and different, and a visit you're sure to enjoy, and of course you'll want time for a gondola ride, etc. You really need a couple of days to see Venice. Something to consider....

Cruise critic is a great site. Wish it existed when I did most of our itinerary planning. It would have saved countless hours. Planning is so much easier today. Private tours are always the best. The only place we opted for tours in Europe was in St. Petersburg, because of the visa and safety issues at the time. Even then, we did one day as a private tour but arranged through the ship- pricey, but  we got to see what mattered to us, and visit places like the old synagogue that a cruise tour normally would never go to. Make sure to look at the forums for each port of call as well as the cruise roll, since you can get a gist of what to do and how best to do it. Oftentimes there are rec. guides even for areas. Of course, they are strangers' experiences, but oftentimes you get a consensus of opinion that's really helpful in planning.

Enjoy your trip- DH just looked over my shoulder about loving a cruise from Venice and his comment was "me too."- want company ;-?


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 5, 2013)

that cruise is the only cruise I actually lost weight on as we walked so much. The itinerary looks wonderful. the biggest most pleasant surprise we had was ephasus and turkey, It was a jewel and we have returnd there agin and again, venice is magical. It is a very off shipexperience so any nice enough ship should be fine.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I have a friend who takes two long cruises a year.  Each one is between $12000 to $15000 for two people.  The first one this year leaves Texas late April and goes to Singapore, etc. over 41 days.  The second one this year leaves London late August for a Baltic 32 day cruise.  *Nice...but I can't imagine being on a boat that long.  He said if you try an extended cruise once you'll never take short ones again.*



This is really true.  When I took early retirement a few years ago, my wife and I took a 62 day cruise on Holland America around the Pacific from Seattle to San Diego.  It was fabulous (Russia, Japan, Korea, China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Australia, the south sea islands, and Hawaii among other places) and we would love to do a 3 or 4 month around the world cruise some winter.  We found that with a 7 day cruise you start thinking about being home with a couple days left.  With a 62 day cruise you start thinking about being home with about 3 days left.  I would take a long cruise like this every year if I could afford it.


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 6, 2013)

DId a 10 night Med cruise (Barcelona to Rome) in September of 2012.  Started cruise on 9/6.   Weather was unbelievably hot.  every day was over 90 degrees.  I actually was worried that I was going to pass out while touring Pompei
DId another 10 cruise this past October (Venice to Rome) departing 10/16.  Had a mixed bag for weather.   Totally rained out in two ports (I mean a deluge) and had showers in two other ports for a good part of the day.


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 6, 2013)

good morning....

Kathy...

looks like I am "splitting" the difference... late september early october... hopefully..weather will be just perfect...

keep this thread alive..and keep the comments coming!!!!

MY TUG crew has come through big time!!!!


----------



## Gramma5 (Feb 7, 2013)

*We are planning to go there too....*

We are also beginning to plan for a 10-11 day trip to the western Med. mostly Spain,France and Italy. We are planning on going late Sept 2014, and will be celebrating our 45th anniversary. I'm looking at Celebrity cruise line and starting the cruise in Barcelona. I agree with others that cruise critic is very helpful, but somedays it seems like an overwhelming task.  We want a balcony room as I want the fresh air . 
Keep us updated with your plans and post lots of pics.
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 15, 2015)

good morning all...

Time to re-open this topic...

Made our final decision...

Leaving for Paris 8/31  arriving 9/1  used MR points for Marriott Champs Elysees and snagged the extra night (8/31) so when I arrive at 6 am 9/1 room is open... Did this with MR travel package to get the Delta Points...

5 nights in Paris... then high speed rail to Barcelona for 2 nights at Hotel 1898

Then Island Princess 12 night Barcelona-Venice run.  then fly home on /19

20 days in all...  upgraded to Vista suite to surprise DW...

cancelled Barony in June and Banked the points...

Full speed ahead.... to infinity and beyond...!!!


----------



## BobG7734 (Feb 15, 2015)

Puck...sounds like a great trip!  We are also looking at the same cruise (different time).  Did you use DC points for the cruise?  How many and what is the cabin type?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 15, 2015)

good morning

nope ..used old fashioned $$$ for cruise... not a good deal on DC points, especially with suite upgrade...

used MR points for travel package.  Used that for hotel in Paris and airfare..!!!

To infinity and beyond...I re-read a bunch of the posts...

I tried the "drive thru" tour of Europe in 2001.  Wasn't thrilled.  I would rather leave the "driving to them".  Also, did not enjoy the Carribean cruises.  Just not a beach and snorkel guy...

This cruise is perfect... 2 sea days to chill and a bunch of stops..  I love the tours..I am a "sightseeing dude"  Having mytravel guru book us some privates...


----------



## Superchief (Feb 15, 2015)

This sounds like a dream trip. I hope to take a European river cruise in the future. It would be nice if DC would offer something at a good value.

I remember when I could convert my Royal Palms week for 110k MR points which would get me 7 nights at a worldwide Marriot resort, 2 free roundtrip plane tickets, 1 week Hertz rental, and buy one get one free 7 night cruise. My MF fees at the time were about $400.


----------

